# Diving rivers for arrowheads.



## sticky28

I've seen this done before and was wandering if anyone was into it on here or had first hand knowledge of how its done.  I'm pretty sure it is illegal to take the arrowheads out of public waters.  I've heard that the loophole is to say your hunting for fossils/bones.  Just looking for some feedback.


----------



## larpyn

i've never personally done it. i like to dive in the ocean where you can see.
 i know a guy who does it and he dives in the deep bends of rivers. you can't hardly see your hand in front of your face so most of it is done by feel. he has found all kinds of fossil teeth,bones and arrowheads.


----------



## swampstalker

Use to spend alot of time on the river diving. Now it is getting pretty tough to find points on the river around here. I dove a tank yesturday and a half of one today without finding a single point. Might start spending my free time differently.


----------



## Son

*Diving in rivers*

Yep, illegal in Florida and Georgia to hunt artifacts in the rivers. Or anything over 50 years old so some say. If that's the case, you couldn't take me out of a river in either state..
The laws were passed to stop a few who were abusing the freedom to hunt artifacts in rivers by mining, dredging and/or blowing the bottoms with scooters.
But, as usual, the laws only stopped those who were bottom surface hunting or fanning by hand.
From what I hear, Many of those who caused the new laws, are continuing without competition from the rest of us.
Go figure, ain't that the way it usually goes...?

A picture always improves a post.
From the Flint River before the law was passed.


----------



## diamondback

Yep,illegal in ga in public water.the only loophole is what is considered public water.you would be surprized what is not actually public.Ga really has some issues that need to be addressed as to who owns the waterways.for example,if I owned both sides of the flint river ,I could legally stop all travel across my section.But back to the loop hole,if you can get written permission fron the landowner ,you can do it.As Son said,the laws only stopped the casual collector,the ones that are makin a livin at it are still doin it.I dont dive but have found points and sharks teeth snorkling in the shoals on the flint and in the suwaneee river in fla. before the new laws.Yes ,you could say that you are fossil huntinh in ga but expect the dnr to go over you boat with a fine tooth comb.Fla,requires a fossil permit for mammals I think but shark teeth are ok.Most people that do it alot are pretty tight lipped on their areas and techniques because there is so much value on the points now.But we just looked behind rocks and in eddies where smaller rocks collect .using you hand to fan away the top layers.


----------



## Redbow

I have thought about doing this in the White Oak River in eastern NC,,but the gators are looking!! Don't think I will !!


----------

